# NOT recommended - Liste ausprobierter, aber nicht empfehlenswerter Pässe



## keinTrinkwasser (18. Juli 2005)

Hi,

grob vereinfacht gesagt, geht's mir um eine Sammlung von Infos über interessante Pässe, die - möglicherweise aus gutem Grund - *nicht* in den einschlägigen Zeitschriften und Büchern zu finden sind; Erkenntnisse aus misslungenen und nicht so toll verlaufenen 'Expeditionen' - Pleiten, die für andere Leute nützlich sein könnten

für die Planung möchte ich immer möglichst aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln was zu einem Übergang wissen, und i.d.R. habe ich zusätzlich zur einschlägigen Literatur reichlich Fundstellen hier und in privaten Webseiten

nun gibt es aber etliche Pässe, die auf der Landkarte interessant aussehen oder zur Routenplanung passend scheinen, zu denen sich aber keinerlei Infos finden (ausgerechnet die örtlichen Touristikinfos haben meiner Erfahrung nach noch am wenigsten Ahnung)

vermutlich ist eben dies der zeitaufwendige, frustige, und dem Publikum gegenüber unterschlagene Teil der Arbeit von Moser, Stanciu + Co.

ich würde es jedoch als äusserst wertvoll empfinden, auch begründete negative Einschätzungen in gesammelter Form zugänglich zu haben - eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zu den ganzen 'hier-bin-ich-auch-schon-mal-drüber-' Listen, eine Nachschlagemöglichkeit mit Angaben, *warum* der Pass nix taugt, denn mit einer qualifizierten Warnung kann ich umgehen - mit der üblichen Nicht-Erwähnung trotz seiner offensichtlichen Existenz schon weniger

und vielleicht tue ich mir den Pass ja trotzdem an, des Routenverlaufs wegen ...

ggf. auch als Korrektiv-Liste zur Literatur - sh. Diskussion Colle del Carro hier im Forum oder dieser Schweizer Extrem-Pass irgendwo in den Webseiten von Carsten

Fragen der Art 'kennt jemand diesen Pass?' tauchen ja immer wieder auf, grundsätzlicher Bedarf ist also vorhanden


so interessiert mich z.B. eben trotz seines Fehlens in den bewährten Routen der Valserberg am Südende des Safien-Tals oder der Pass mit dem tollen Namen Futschöl http://www.mountainbike.de/forum/thread.php?postid=57114&sid=fb59adff999a6412977bf0a542c4a17e#57114
(eine negative aber nicht besonders aussagekräftige Beschreibung der Überquerung -Autor: Marbod- war einst im Forum des Bike-Magazins zu finden - gone forever)


all das müsste zwangsläufig aus den Erkenntnissen und Erlebnissen von Autoren mit unterschiedlichem Hintergrund bestehen ...

m.E. wäre hier ein guter Platz für sowas - wie denkt Ihr drüber?

direkt anschliessend poste ich mal einen Beitrag, wie soas vielleicht aussehen könnte


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (18. Juli 2005)

Übergang vom Grossarltal (Salzburg/Pongau) zum Malta-Stausee + Maltatal (Kärnten), liegt innerhalb des Nationalparks Hohe Tauern

Überquerungsversuch von Nord nach Süd, August 2001, abgebrochen auf ca. 1440 m / Schodersee

was vorab zu erfahren war:
- Übergang möglich, 'aber felsig' (Wortlaut Touri-Info Grossarl)
- Wetterlage 'keine Ahnung' (Touri-Info Schwarzach im Salzach-Tal)
- eine Gruppe der Feuerwehr Hüttschlag (Dorf am Talende Grossarltal) ist vor Jahren mal mit dem Mountainbike da drüber, ohne Gepäck (so die Pensionswirtin in Hüttschlag)
- der 'Talwirt' ganz hinten im Tal ist überhaupt kein Wirt und bietet keinerlei Übernachtung; es handelt sich um ein Nationalpark-Info-Haus

der Weg beginnt bei Hüttschlag (1030 m) zunächst ganz massvoll, geht aber bald in eine sehr stark (20 cm .. kniehoch) verblockte Strecke über - weniger Schieben als vielmehr Treppentragen ist angesagt

unterwegs eindringliche Ansprache vom Förster, das Vorhaben besser bleiben zu lassen - weiter oben werde das Gelände noch deutlich schwieriger; unabhänige Bestätigung der Verhältnisse durch bergab kommenden Wanderer

was man so weit getrieben hat, will man auch vollenden - also sind wir trotzdem weiter

jedoch noch vor Mittag Aufzug von schnellen, dick gefüllten Wolken - widerwillige Umkehr und das ganze lange Grossarltal wieder runter; schweres Unwetter mit Erdrutschen am späten Nachmittag

Fazit: machbar, und das Ziel (Maltatal) wird ob seiner Schönheit gerühmt, aber ein besonders erhebendes Erlebnis kann das Ganze nicht werden - viel zu viel (3-4 h oder mehr) Tragerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (18. Juli 2005)

Übergang / Abkürzung vom Val Bernina (Pontresina-Berninapass) ins Valle di Livigno

gefahren (getragen) in obengenannter Richtung, August 2000

Richtung Berninapass war für Radler in Morteratsch das klare Ende der Strecke; Weiterfahrt nur über Teerstrasse/Passstrasse möglich

von dort die erste sinnvoll scheinende Möglichkeit weg vom Schwerlastverkehr - durchs Val da Fain über Alp Bernina Alp La Stretta Richtung Livigno

teils steile Schotterstrasse bis Alp La Stretta, von da Trail bis zum Pass; bis dort alles in geordneten Bahnen (bis auf die zu teure und obendrein verschmutzte Milch auf Alp La Stretta)

abwärts dann viel zu ausgiebige und im Wesentlichen nicht fahrbare 350 hm über teils mannshohe Stufen sowie verblockten Trail bis zur Teerstrasse im Tal

Fazit: landschaftlich ganz ok, vom Erlebniswert her aber verzichtbar: besser eine ganz andere Route nehmen

und keinesfalls die umgekehrte Richtung versuchen


----------



## Fetz (19. Juli 2005)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> Übergang / Abkürzung vom Val Bernina (Pontresina-Berninapass) ins Valle di Livigno
> 
> gefahren (getragen) in obengenannter Richtung, August 2000
> 
> ...


Das Val da Fain habe ich anders in Erinnerung (wir sind 2004 dort durch): Bis zum Pass eher gemütliche Auffahrt, beim "Abstieg" ist dann erst mal tragen angesagt. Mehr als 50-100 hm dürften das aber keinesfalls sein, danach zieht sich der Trail bis zur Teerstraße zu 95% fahrbar am Hang entlang. Bei Nässe möchte ich das aber nicht machen - wenn man oben ins Rutschen kommt, hält einen nur noch ein evtl. unten vorbeifahrender Pkw.


----------



## RedOrbiter (19. Juli 2005)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> Übergang / Abkürzung vom Val Bernina (Pontresina-Berninapass) ins Valle di Livigno
> 
> gefahren (getragen) in obengenannter Richtung, August 2000
> 
> ...



@keinTrinkwasser
Den Stretta-Pass bin ich 2002 gefahren - und das mit Regenklamotten! 
Ich kann deine Abneigung nicht nachvollziehen. Ab der Talstation der Diavolezza Luftseilbahn auf Schotterstrasse bergauf einfach fahrbar - ab Alp Stretta Singletrail auf herrlicher Hochebene bis zur Passhöhe/Zollhütte. Der Abstieg zuerst ca. 10 Min. echt steil wo Trittsicherheit gefragt ist, dann aber alles fahrbarer Singletrail hinunter bis zur Forc.di Livigno Passstrasse.
Zustimmung zur Gegenrichtung: Alles nur Schieben ca. 1 Std. bis zur Passhöhe!



Mein Fazit:  
Würde ich jederzeit wieder fahren. Der Pass ist Herrlich, sei es Landschaftlich wie auch Steckenmässig,  und auf jeden Fall schöner als über den parallel führenden Autopass Forc. di Livigno.

Hier noch mein Link zum Strettapass:
http://www.trail.ch/tour/grischun/valmora.htm

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Carsten (20. Juli 2005)

Die Idee ist an sich gut, aber Du siehst jetzt schon nach wenigen Posts das es unterschideliche Meinungen gibt.
Streckten die die Insbrucker Vertrider als genial bezeichnen würden (404er am Gardasee z.B.) treiben andern Angstschweiß auf die Stirn. Auch das Wetter und die eigene Verfassung macht bei Negativerlebnissen viel aus.
Aber Tendenzen lassen sich auf jeden Fall darstellen...

Hier mein Pass: 
Start und Ziel 	Alt-St Johann- Lüsis / Walensee
Aufstieg	Teerstraßen, fahrbarer Trail zum Ölberg, Tragepassage und Klettersteig zur Passhöhe.
Abfahrt	Nicht möglich, lebensgefährliche Kletterei
Beschreibung	Über Unterwasser zum Schwendisee, dann Oberdorf-Ölberg. Von dort aus meidet diesen Pass und fahrt über den Voralpsee nach Buchs ab. Der Aufstieg ist Schrott, der Abstieg eine Frechheit und zudem gefährlich 
Empfehlung	Finger weg vom Nideri! Der schlimmste und sinnloseste Pass, über den ich je getragen habe
Karte	Kümmerly + Frey St. Gallen-Appenzeller Land
Hütten & Unterkunft	Übernachtungsmöglichkeit: Kurhaus am See ?
Bergasthof Lüsis
Schwierigkeit	S5, kurze Abschnitte mit S4

Mehr Infos in meinem Tourbericht 2000


Und? das war 2000, heute würde ich den Pass evtl. als Herausforderung sehen und noch einmal probieren...


----------



## kurt1 (26. August 2005)

Hallo,

habe diese Jahr (2005) den Valserberg von Vals aus gemacht.

Das heist ab Peil 1667 m schieben bis 2500 m. 
Das Panorama oben ist super.
Abfahrt nach Hinterrhein:
 50 hm super singletrail mit viel flow
dann bis 2166 m schieben (steil, Steine und Büsche)
dann breite Schotterpiste bis nach Hinterrhein.

Ich fahre oder begehe ihn nicht mehr.

Mich würde auch interessieren wie der Futschöl Pass von Galtür Richtung Süden ist.

Gruß

Kurt


----------



## RICO (27. August 2005)

wir haben 2001 die Soyscharte ausprobiert, als Alternative zu Tarscher Pass. 
Wir kamen vom Madritschjoch.
Empfehlen kann ich die Soyscharte nicht, wir haben vom Abzweig des Weges im 
Tal bis zur Scharte 1600 Hm erst steil hoch geschoben und kurz hinter der Soyalm 
die Bikes getragen, oben im losen Geröll. Aber das schlimmste ist, dass man 
auf der anderen Seite nicht wirklich gut runterfahren kann. Man erkennt das 
auch in der Karte, aber wir wollten damals dem Kumpel der diesen Übergang 
vorgeschlagen hatte beweisen das er nicht Karte lesen kann ;-) Wir sind übrigens
davor am Madritschjoch bis zur Schaubachhütte gefahren und auch vom 
Madritschjoch komplett runtergefahren.
Foto in meinem Album.
Gruß RICO


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (27. August 2005)

ich möchte mal die Doppelseescharte hinzufügen.
liegt mehr oder weniger direkt zwischen st. anton und ischgl

einfach 6 stunden tragen, an wenigen stellen is schieben möglich 4 rauf, 2 runter

laut achim zahn is er möglich, ich halte ihn aber für VIEL zu gefährlich, weil beständiger steinschlag undvolliges abhandenkommend es weges durch einen felssturz ab ca. 250hm unter der scharte. 
der geröllhang den man hochsteigen kann und durch den wahrscheinlich auch der weg geführt hat is in sich noch total locker und super lose, dh. die gefahr eines absturzes is riesig. aussserdem kann man wenn man mal in der "wand" drin is, kaum mehr absteigen

auf der anderen seite gibts noch n weg, naja eher pfad, der sich am abgrund entlangschlängelt. kein platz für bike+biker.
nach der bergabtagererei noch ein schöner see an dme man so 50m fahren kann und dann gehts nochmal n bisserl runter bis man auf eine forst straße kommt.

Alles in allem:
lasst die finger davon, wenn ihr ein radl dabei habt, man setzt sich nur unnötigen, sehr großen gefahren aus

dusche

Alles


----------



## trautbrg (29. August 2005)

Hallo Rico,

willkommen im Club: Wir haben die Soyscharte 1998 gemacht.
Die "Auffahrt" ist wirklich bescheiden. Man schiebt nur.
Das schlimme daran ist aber die letzten ca. 400 hm Geröllfeld
hochtragen/schieben. Zwei Schritt vorn, ein Schritt zurück...
Die Abfahrt fanden wir dagegen sehr nett. OK, oben ist
der Weg im GRas so gut wie nicht zu erkennen, weiter
unten wirds dann aber ein schöner Trail.
Insgesamt aber sicher nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.
Wir kamen damals erst um 21:00 auf der Haselgruber 
Hütte (Rabbijoch) an.

Ciao
Wolfgang
http://www.m97.de



			
				RICO schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben 2001 die Soyscharte ausprobiert, als Alternative zu Tarscher Pass.
> Wir kamen vom Madritschjoch.
> Empfehlen kann ich die Soyscharte nicht, wir haben vom Abzweig des Weges im
> Tal bis zur Scharte 1600 Hm erst steil hoch geschoben und kurz hinter der Soyalm
> ...


----------



## trautbrg (29. August 2005)

Futschöl Paß:
wir sind von Scoul aus drüber Richtung Jamtal Hütte.
Bis zu einer Alm (hab grad keine Karte da) auf ca 2100
kann man gut fahren. Danach beginnt ein sehr schmaler Singletrail,
der begrauf unfahrbar ist, bergab sicher grösstenteils gut geht.
die letzten ca 250 hm geht es über grobe Felsblöcke nach 
oben. Da ist an fahren garantiert nicht zu denken. Die
Abfahrt vom Futschöl Paß nach Norden zur Jamtalhütte ist
ein anspruchsvoller Trail (S2-S3) der aber bis auf ganz wenige 
superkurze Stücke (wenn man den Level S2-S3 behrrscht) gut
bis zur Jamtalhütte runter fahrbar ist.
Ab der Jamtalhütte leider nur unspektakulärer Forstweg.

Ciao
Wolfgang
http://www.m97.de


			
				kurt1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe diese Jahr (2005) den Valserberg von Vals aus gemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (31. Juli 2006)

westliche Dremelscharte, Lechtaler Alpen.
900 hm hoch schleppen, davon 500 hm ab der Hanauer Hütte im losen Geröll.
Abfahrt die ersten 200 hm zum Steinsee steile Geröllrinnne am Stahlseil. Exreme Steinschlaggefahr.

Details und Fotos im meinem Tourbericht 2006


----------



## Carsten (31. Juli 2006)

Langenferner Joch 3254 m, Martelltal-Val Zebru

Gletscherquerung, 45° Eishang mit Spalten. Da hat man mit dem Bike und ohne Steigeisen nichts zu suchen. Extrem gefährlich!


Details und Fotos im meinem Tourbericht 2006


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (4. August 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Langenferner Joch 3254 m, Martelltal-Val Zebru
> Details und Fotos im meinem Tourbericht 2006



kann Bericht den auf Deiner Homepage nicht finden - noch nicht fertig, oder liegt's an meiner nachlässigen Suche?


----------



## rohstrugel (4. August 2006)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> kann Bericht den auf Deiner Homepage nicht finden - noch nicht fertig, oder liegt's an meiner nachlässigen Suche?


Der Bericht ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Wird sicher in den nächsten Tagen vollständig sein.
Aber wie Carsten schon zum Langenferner Joch erwähnte: _"Gletscherquerung, 45° Eishang mit Spalten. Da hat man mit dem Bike und ohne Steigeisen nichts zu suchen. *Extrem gefährlich!*"_


----------



## Carsten (5. August 2006)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:
			
		

> kann Bericht den auf Deiner Homepage nicht finden - noch nicht fertig, oder liegt's an meiner nachlässigen Suche?



Unter www.schymik.de/Transalp dann auf Aktuell klicken


----------



## tri4me (29. Juli 2007)

trautbrg schrieb:


> Futschöl Paß:
> wir sind von Scoul aus drüber Richtung Jamtal Hütte.
> Bis zu einer Alm (hab grad keine Karte da) auf ca 2100
> kann man gut fahren. Danach beginnt ein sehr schmaler Singletrail,
> ...



Mal kurz nachgefragt bzgl. Futschöl Nord->Süd. Hört sich so an, als ob man 500 hm problemlos raufschiebt und dann 300hm wieder runter, bevor ein Trail beginnt. kommt das so hin?

tri4me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (30. Juli 2007)

Bärenloch vom Tieser Alpl/Schlern runter ins hintere Tschamintal. Ebenfalls kleiner Klettersteig (Seilsicherungen), leicht steinschlag- (v.a. wenn weitere Leute über einem rumhangeln !) und absturzgefährdet ! Liber umkehren oder natürlich aufs Schlernplateau hochschiben/-tragen (gut 20-30 Min)


----------



## stuntzi (30. Juli 2007)

ich kann diverse absolut nicht empfehlenswerte durchquerungen des sopramonte auf sardinien beisteuern. Keinesfalls vom Campu Donanigoro richtung Baddu Dorone (2-3h scharfkantige karstspaltenkletterei bergab). noch bescheuerter ists von der Scala e Pradu richtung Grotta sa Oche (6-7h bergab schleppen). zerstörte bikeschuhe und verdursten sind jeweils inklusive .


----------



## OptiMist (30. Juli 2007)

Ich hätte da mal mal die Passo Venerocolo-Passo Gatto Kombination.
Irgendwie hatte sich die Beschreibung von Transalbi anders angehört. Ich habe jedenfalls vom Rifugio Christina(nicht Empfehlenswert) bis zum Rifugio Vivione 6 1/2 Stunden gebraucht. Fast nur schieben und tragen, teilweise absturzgefährdet.


----------



## Carsten (31. Juli 2007)

Westalpen: Colle Pontonnet (2897 m)

aus der Tour  susa-zermatt von Achim Zahn http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/susa-zermatt.383267.htm
_
# Ortseingang Lillaz (1617 m, auf der Cogne-Talstraße) 
# Goilles (1854 m, auf der Vallon de Urtier-Bergstraße, anfangs noch Asphaltiert,Markierung Alta via 2) 
# Wegabzweig nahe der Alpe Ponton (2632 m, auf Piste im flachen Tsavanis-
Boden links über Talbach) 
# Colle Pontonnet (2897 m, auf der Alta Via 4, insgesamt etwa 30 min
Schieben) 
# Riccovero (ehemaliger Soldatenunterschlupf) Col di Fenis (2831 m, auf Alpini-Trasse) 
# Grand Alpe im Vallone di Fenis (2148 m, im ersten Teil nur Spuren, alter Weg in der Comba Tersiva durch Felsturz zerstört, links umgehen, etwa 30 min Schieben) 
# Barche (586 m, immer auf Hauptfahrweg durch das Val Clavalité)_

Das ding ist der absolute Wahn! 
Lockere Felsbrocken, 
extreme Steinschlaggefahr, 
in der Gruppe nur einzeln begehrbar, insofern man hier von Gehen sprechen kann.
hat man das Geröllfeld überlebt, vernichtet man sinnlos Höhe auf Schotterpiste (Vorsicht Baustelle mit LKW Verkehr)
*
Unglaublich was alles veröffentlicht wird, hier hat man mit dem Bike verlohren!
Bei Nebel und Regen absolute Lebensgefahr!*

Wer die Route fahren will sollte hier unbedingt umplanen!


----------



## kurt1 (14. August 2007)

tri4me schrieb:


> Mal kurz nachgefragt bzgl. Futschöl Nord->Süd. Hört sich so an, als ob man 500 hm problemlos raufschiebt und dann 300hm wieder runter, bevor ein Trail beginnt. kommt das so hin?
> 
> tri4me



Hi Tri4me,

ich habe den Futschöl von N -> S gemacht. Für mich hat Deine Annahme zugestimmt: 500 hm raufschieben (sehr langer Weg (zeitlich und von der Strecke), da der größte Teil sehr flach ist und für mich trotzdem nicht fahrbar war, da zu viele große Steine im Weg sind, und dann 300hm-500hm wieder runter tragen/schieben. Ich konnte weniger als 50% der ersten 500hm runterfahren, da erste eine Steinfeld ist und dann der fahrbare Weg sehr schmal und ausgesetzt ist. Ich war alleine und wollte mir keinen Fehler erlauben. Ich denke von Süd nach Nord ist die bessere Variante.

Gruß Kurt


----------



## Spenglerextrem (14. August 2007)

Rund um die Höfats (Allgäuer Alpen) über den Älpelesattel.

Hab ich mal vor Jahren in meinem damals jugendlichen Leichtsinn gemacht. Und das noch mit meinem Weeler ohne Federgabel, wenn sich noch jemand an die damaligen "Mountainbikes" errinnern kann.

Von Oberstdorf bis Käseralpe gut fahrbar, von dort bis zum Älpelesattel schieben/tragen, dort 50 m feiner Singeltrail (Die Komentare der Wanderer will ich hier jetzt nicht wiedergeben  ), dann wieder tragen bis zur Dietersbachalpe und von dort wieder Fahrweg bis Oberstdorf. Wie lange die Tragerei damals dauerte kann ich nicht mehr sagen, habe ich wohl verdrängt.

Aber solche Erlebnisse braucht der Mensch,

Gruß,

Spenglerextrem


----------



## tintinMUC (20. August 2007)

...einer geht noch: das Sandjöchl (2670m) von Vals ins Grossbergtal (S->N) .. bin mir nicht sicher, ob da schon mal einer mit dem radl drüber ist - aber wenn teilt er wahrscheinlich meine Neigung zu bike&hike. Ab der Brixner Hütte 1h rauf tragen (ca 250Hm) dann oben mal kurz lockern und das geliebte Ding wieder 350Hm/1h runter ins Grossbergtal tragen .. keine Chance da oben zu fahren, aber schöne Ausblicke hat man schon. Man trifft dann bei der verfallenen Brücke wieder auf den "Normal"-weg zum Pfunderer Joch. In der umgekehrten Richtung wäre die Strecke eine echte Alternative zum Pfundererjoch, wenn nur die 350Hm rauf tragen nicht wären ... hinten wartet ein Supertrail runter zur Brixner Hütte, der sich locker mit der Abfahrt vom Pfundererjoch messen lassen kann

Mehr gibt's hier
http://traube-online.net/tourDB/trip.php?tripID=3#Etappe2


----------



## kurt1 (20. August 2007)

wie wäre es mit dem Pass di Passit (2082m) O->W. Dort habe ich von San Bernadino (1600) das Bike hoch getragen. Und wieder ins Val Calanca (1342m) runter getragen. Auf der westlichen Seite ist der Weg zum Teil handbreit und der Hang ist sehr steil abfallend. 
Viel Spaß ;-)
Kurt


----------



## kurt1 (20. August 2007)

Einen habe ich noch! 
Im Tessin:Cima di Sassello (1890) S->N.  
Von Cugnasco 230 m(Magadino Ebene) geht es hoch. Bis M. di Colla 1300 m fahrbar (Straße). Dann schieben (Wanderweg). Oben auf der Höhe kann man ca. 2,5 km fahren. Es gibt eine Alm mit einer Schotterstraße von ca. 1 km Länge und zwei Geländewagen, anssonten nur steile Wanderwege. Ich weiss auch nicht, wie die Autos dort hin gekommen sind.  Dann ab 1600 m Höhe alles wieder runtertragen (sehr steile Treppenstufen aus Felsen) nach Vogorno (ca.600m Höhe). Macht ebenfalls viel Spaß ;-)

Ich war mal zum Wandern dort oben und habe gedacht, wenn dort oben Autos fahren, dann kann man mit dem MTB hoch und wieder runterfahren. Das war mein Fehler.
Die Autos sind bestimmt mit dem Hubschrauber hoch gegekommen.

CU Kurt


----------



## clou (20. August 2007)

Ducanfurgga. Ist zwischen Bergün und Davos. Die Tragepassagen sind zu lange, auch wenn es danach teilweise wunderschöne Trails gibt.

Die Strecke von Davos via Scalettapass, Keschhütte nach Bergün ist wesentlich empfehlenswerter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. August 2007)

das valbella (val müstair) zwischen ofenpass und funtana da s'charl (egal in welche richtung). 
sehr, sehr schöne wanderung, aber zum beiken denkbar ungeeignet. 
auch wenn an anderer stelle behauptet wird "weitgehend fahrbar".


----------



## tri4me (21. August 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> das valbella (val müstair) zwischen ofenpass und funtana da s'charl (egal in welche richtung).
> sehr, sehr schöne wanderung, aber zum beiken denkbar ungeeignet.
> auch wenn an anderer stelle behauptet wird "weitgehend fahrbar".



Oh, danke,
das sieht auf er Karte nämlich richtig gut aus. Geht wenisgstens dann die Abfahrt zum Ofenpass. Der höchste Punkt sollte doch so gegen 2500m sein.


----------



## dubbel (21. August 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> [...] Andersherum wäre vielleicht das Valbella fahrbar, dafür schiebst du dann den blöden Kuhtrail hoch, auch nicht wirklich eine Option. Mein Tip: Vergiß diese Runde!



alternative: 


Ronja schrieb:


> [Es gibt] einen Weg, wenn Du etwa 500m in Richtung Val müstair die Straße abfährst, der dann links von der Straße weggeht. Der ist fast komplett fahrbar bis etwa 150hm vor der Funtana, dann geht es von der Forstautobahn runter und wird steil, Alternative : am wegweiser der da steht vorbei fahren und etwas weiter zur Alp da Munt und weiter unter der Seilbahnhoch, geht auch noch einiges zu fahren oder zumindest bequem zu schieben.
> Abfahrt war fast durchgängig fahrbahr, bis auf das steile stück kurz vor Alp Astras, aber das wäre fahrtechnisch auch noch drin gewesen, wir sind halt defensiv gefahren. Allerdings ist natürlich inzwischen einiges an Regen drüber gegangen.
> 
> es gibt vor der alp munt noch einen weg der auf der Ofenpasseite nach lü führt, bzw. auch auf die andere seite zum Costainas rüber ohne bis Lü zu fahren. Auch über eine alpe


----------



## Carsten (22. August 2007)

ein Kumpel von mir hat Neuigkeiten vom Col di Pontonnet: er war vor 10 Tagen dort und es waren Leute dabei am Weg zu arbeiten. Ansonsten ist es glaub ich ganz gut sich beim Abstieg möglichst links zu halten und nach gelben Markierungen zu suchen. Dann kommt man etwas früher auf einen fahrbaren Trail als wir (150 bis 200 m. Strecke, nicht Höhe)


----------



## moonlighthead (30. August 2007)

kurt1 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit dem Pass di Passit (2082m) O->W. Dort habe ich von San Bernadino (1600) das Bike hoch getragen. Und wieder ins Val Calanca (1342m) runter getragen. Auf der westlichen Seite ist der Weg zum Teil handbreit und der Hang ist sehr steil abfallend.
> Viel Spaß ;-)
> Kurt





Oh la la..... da will ich eigentlich in 1 1/2 Wochen lang. Plan ist folgender: Hinterrhein-Pso del San Bernadino-San Bernadino-P di Passit-Rossa-Pass Giümela usw...
Ist aber eh als bike+hike geplant. Lohnt es sich denn wenigstens landschaftlich?
Andreas


----------



## kurt1 (30. August 2007)

Hi Andreas,

landschaftlich ist er schon schön, aber kein besonderer Fernblick. Wenn Du anschließend den Pass Giümela machen willst (ich denke ab 1417 m hochschieben/tragen  und bis 1347 runter tragen und schieben) ist der Pass Passit von gleicher Qualität. 
Ich bin recht oft im Tessin und wenn auf der Karte ein gestrichelter Weg auf der Karte angezeigt ist, heist das zu 90 % Wahrscheinlichkeit tragen  und schieben(Ausnahmen sind die schon irgenwo beschriebenen Touren).

Es gibt nicht die schönen Militärstrassen wie in Italien. Habe letztes Wochende die Griesspass-Passo San Giacomo Runde gemacht. Auf italienischer Seite super Militär-Pisten (wie Tremalzo) und auf Tessiner Seite wildesten Wanderwege mit viel trage und schiebe Anteil.

Viel Spaß mit Deiner Runde und berichte doch mal von Deiner Erfahrung von den Pässen.

Wo möchtest Du anschließend hin? 

CU Kurt


----------



## moonlighthead (30. August 2007)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:


> ich möchte mal die Doppelseescharte hinzufügen.
> liegt mehr oder weniger direkt zwischen st. anton und ischgl
> 
> einfach 6 stunden tragen, an wenigen stellen is schieben möglich 4 rauf, 2 runter
> ...




Hallo,
hab die Doppelseescharte 2004 und 2005 gemacht. Fands nicht zu schlimm. Klar, man trägt viel, wird aber mit grandioser Landschaft entschädigt. Wirklich heftig sind die letzten 200hm (N>S) durchs Geröllfeld (kein Felssturz, das sah schon immer so aus), das geht zugegeben nur vormittags bei frischen Kräften (am besten auf der Darmstädter Hütte übernachten, ist eh schön da) und bei perfekten äußeren Bedingungen. Sonst muss man halt auch mal abbrechen können. Auf der anderen Seite ist ab kurz unter dem Madleinsee alles fahrbar, es sei denn, der Weg ist wie 05 einer Schlammlawine zum Opfer gefallen:-( Ach so, zu den Zeiten: 04 hab ich hochzu auch 4 Std getragen, 05 gings schon in 2 1/2... Alles in allem: wer lieber fährt als trägt nimmt lieber das Schönverwalltal als Alternative, wer bike+hike mag, findet hier eine landschaftlich tolle und nicht so ausgelatschte Passage.
Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## moonlighthead (30. August 2007)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> landschaftlich ist er schon schön, aber kein besonderer Fernblick. Wenn Du anschließend den Pass Giümela machen willst (ich denke ab 1417 m hochschieben/tragen  und bis 1347 runter tragen und schieben) ist der Pass Passit von gleicher Qualität.
> Ich bin recht oft im Tessin und wenn auf der Karte ein gestrichelter Weg auf der Karte angezeigt ist, heist das zu 90 % Wahrscheinlichkeit tragen  und schieben(Ausnahmen sind die schon irgenwo beschriebenen Touren).
> ...



Hallo Kurt,

danke für deine Erfahrungen.
Das ganze ist Teil eines AlpenX Oberstdorf-Zermatt mit der Grundidee, möglichst nah am Alpenhauptkamm zu bleiben und landschaftliche Highlights mitzunehmen, auch um den Preis längerer Tragepassagen. Habe mir 2 Wochen+ Zeit gegeben, so dass ich keinen Termindruck habe und zur Not auch mal schlechtes Wetter/Pannen etc kompensieren kann.
Den Giümela habe ich schon in Alpinforen gefunden, sieht hart aus - ich denke deine Einschätzung bzgl des Tragens wird hinkommen.
Die ganze Route:
Oberstdorf-Schrofenpass-Warth-Lech-Freiburger Hütte-Dalaas-Silbertal-Schönverwalltal-Verbellner Winterjöchl-Zeinisjoch-Galtür-Ischgl-Äußeres Viderjoch-Zeblasjoch-Fimberpass-Scuol-S-charl-Pass da Costainas-Sta.Maria-Pass Umbrail-Dreisprachenspitze-Stilfserjoch(fürs Panorama)-Pass Umbrail-Btta. di Forcola-Lago di Cancano-Val Viola mit Pso di Val Viola-Cavaglia-über Alp Grüm und Lago Bianco zur Diavolezza Bergstation-zurück nach Cavaglia-Pso Canciano-Lago di Alpe Gera-Lago Palu-S.Guiseppe-Chiareggio-Pso del Muretto-Pso del Maloja-Septimerpass-Forcellina-Juf-Ausserferrera-Roflaschlucht-Hinterrhein-bis Giümelapass s.o.-Pontirone-Biasca-Faido-Pso Campolungo-Lago del Sambuco-Lago de Naret-A.di Cristallina-Nufenenpass-Ulrichen-Grimselpass-Berghaus Oberaar-Grimselpass-Nufenenpass-Griespass-Ponte-Lago Vannino-Scatta Minoia-Albrunpass-Binntalhütte-Binn-Fiesch-Aletschgletscher-Brig-Visp-und ab nach Zermatt.
Vielleicht passt der Passo San Giacomo da noch irgendwie rein... soll schön sein.
Alles in allem wird der Thread hier dann bestimmt um ein paar Pässe reicher;-)
Freu mich schon....

Andreas


----------



## MTBMax (30. August 2007)

moonlighthead schrieb:


> Hallo Kurt,
> 
> -zurück nach Cavaglia-Pso Canciano-Lago di Alpe Gera-Lago Palu-S.Guiseppe-Chiareggio-Pso del Muretto-Pso del Maloja-Septimerpass-Forcellina-Juf-Ausserferrera-Roflaschlucht-Hinterrhein-



Servus,

hatte für meine Tour dieses Jahr anfangs fast die gleiche Planung wie du. Bin's im Großen und Ganzen auch so gefahren. Ein paar Eindrücke und Berichte von mir: (bin im Büro, entschuldige Ungenauigkeiten, morgen liefere ich nach mit genaueren Wegbeschreibungen anhand der Karte und Fotos)

Pso Canciano fand ich landschaftlich absolut toll. Wir sind am Pass nicht rechts runter, wie von Achim Zahn beschrieben, sondern ca. 150hm weiter rauf über'n Pso Campagneda (??). War bei der Schiebe-/Trageleistung eh wurscht. Oben Traumblick und "direkt" am Gletscher. Nochmal ca. 150hm weglos steil durch grobe Felsblöcke runterkraxeln und dann unvergessliche Traumabfahrt! Wir haben bei den ersten Hütten in einen sehr netten Agritourismo auf ca. 2100m übernachtet. Insgesamt ca. 3 1/2 Std. Schieben/Tragen. Bis zum Pso. Canciano sind's drei üble Geländestufen (für dich zum Mitzählen )

Pso Muretto kann man bis ca. 2150m fahren. Der Schluss ist knackig geht aber fast durchgehend. Ein paar dieser übel steilen Kehren musste ich Schieben. Dann siehst du schon das kleine Schneefeld unterm Pass. Insgesamt ca. 2 1/2 Std. Schieben/Tragen. Hintenraus zieht sich's... Im Talort unterhalb vom Maloja gibt's mittendrin eine nette Pension (genug am Buffett aufladen, ist begrenzt).

Wir haben uns oben am Septimer entschieden nicht über die Forcellina auch noch zu Schieben. Bis dahin waren's so 90 min. Wir sind abgefahren und in einer Stunde (ab Teerstaße) auf der breiten Talstraße nach Savognin vorgebumst. Ab da war's super.Aus Versehen die "Downhill-Strecke" rauf. Ca. 20% und Familien mir sog. "Monsterrollern". War aber wirklich lustig und nur 500hm. Ziel war übrigens der Pass da Schmorras. Auf ca. 1900hm haben wir eine sehr schöne Unterkunft gefunden (morgen mehr). Den Pass da Schmorras kann ich nur empfehlen! Bis ca. 2250m easy fahrbar, dann eine Stunde bis auf Passhöhe 25xx m Schieben. Durch durchlöchertes Almgelände wg. Murmeltieren und Kuhtritten -> anstrengend. Von oben bis auf ca. 1850m super Singletrailabfahrt. Einsamer geht's nicht. Bei der Auffahrt ist,glaube ich nach Augenschein, die linke Talseite schöner, vielleicht anstrengender. Raus kommt man in Ausserferarra.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (30. August 2007)

ich muß mal kurz cross-linken:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=289479

wenn es um konkrete Erfahrungen, auch negative geht kann man ab sofort das MTB-News-Wicki mit Daten füttern. Bitte mit machen


----------



## MTBMax (31. August 2007)

Servus,

ich wollte heute ja mehr liefern... Leider ist die Zeit knapp. Ich hab hier aber erstmals ein paar Fotos in mein Album hochgeladen. Kannst ja mal gucken...

Nr. bis 1936 Pso Val Viola
bis 1991 Pso Canciano und Camp?xx...
bis 2031 Pso Muretto
Rest P. Da Schmorras

Grüße,
Max


----------



## moonlighthead (31. August 2007)

Hallo Max,

schon mal ganz herzlichen Dank für deinen Bericht und die Fotos. Die Vorfreude steigt...
Die Alternative am Septimer werde ich im Auge behalten und dann vor Ort entscheiden.
Warum habt ihr euch am Canciano entschieden, noch über den Pso di Campagneda zu gehen? In der Karte (KOMPASS Nr. 93) sieht eigentlich die Variante nördlich durchs Val Poschiavina smoother aus.... Andererseits wird im Infomaterial, dass ich von der Touriinfo aus Graubünden habe, beides als etwa gleich schwer eingestuft....
Danke auch für die Infos bzgl Unterkunft, ich werde zwar mit Zelt und Schlafsack unterwegs sein, aber es ist immer gut, für den Fall allzu garstigen Wetters Alternativen zu kennen.

Danke,
Andreas


----------



## MTBMax (3. September 2007)

Servus Andreas,

über den Campagneda zu gehen, war eine spontane Entscheidung oben am Pso. Canciano. Wir waren uns auch einig, dass beide Varianten ungefähr gleich schön sein sollten. Das Wetter war halt super und wir hatten noch Kraft. Außerdem kannte ich nur Beschreibungen, die ab dem Canciano wieder bergab gehen. Da dachten wir uns, man kann auch mal was Neues ausprobieren. Kurz gesagt: Es war eine Bauchentscheidung.

Max


----------



## Carsten (25. August 2012)

habe noch mal ein paar für die Sammlung hier, die in den Top 10 der sinnlosesten Pässe ganz oben stehen:

1. Scarpaco 






2. Furtwangsattel





3. Pitztaler Jöchl (obwohl schon 3x gemacht)


----------



## donnerknall (15. Juli 2015)

ich kann auch noch etwas beitragen

Flesspass:
- ab Vereinahaus aufwärts durchweg schieben, oben teilweise auch tragen
- Richtung Flüela runter sehr verblockt bis Alp Fless Dadaint. Mit richtig guten Fähigkeiten evtl. teilweise fahrbar. Danach mit Gras bewachsene Straße bis zur Flüela-Passstraße. Dann Asphalt

Vereinapass: laut Wirt auf dem Vereinahaus noch schlechter als der Flesspass. (teilt sich auch einen großen Teil der Strecke mit dem Flesspass)
Jöriflesspass: laut Wirt auf dem Vereinahaus noch viel schlechter als der Flesspass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (4. Februar 2018)

Wollte das Thema mal wiederbeleben, nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass Kurt die Gegenrichtung zu unserer tour mal gelaufen ist. Bei uns ging der letzte Tag von "Schweiz cross 2017: Tessin Splügen-Airolo" zuerst von Malvaglia über den pso giumelia, 2.117 m
mit ca. 3 h Schieben/Tragen ab ca. Pontirone/Biborg. 













in Valbella fühlten wir uns wie die kings und dachten: den kleinen pso passit mit 2.000 m bringen wir noch kurz hinter uns. Was uns dort erwartete, möchte ich keinem empfehlen. Aus einem Tal heraus gehts in eine steile bergflanke mit umgebrochenen Bäumen und Steilstufen mit Seilsicherungen, auf die du das bike kaum hochbekommst. Aber im Prinzip ist das der einzige Übergang von Malvaglia nach san Bernardino, wenn du nicht die 100 km Straße über Biascas fahren willst. Das ging schon an die Leistungsgrenze. Deshalb auch keine Bilder davon.
Erst später auf dem handtuchbreiten trail lässt es sich wieder Schieben. Aber auch dieser Aufstieg scheint kein Ende zu nehmen. Nochmals 3 h Schieben/Tragen.









Die Kombnination giumelia/passit geht nur bei sehr frühem Start und gutem Wetter. Wir sind um 8 h in Malvaglia losgefahren und kamen um 19 Uhr in Bernardino an.


----------



## kurt1 (4. Februar 2018)

Ja das war eine Schinderei über den Passo Passit. Bei mir war ein Teil des Weges vom Pass runter mit umgefallen Bäumen versperrt und ich musste an einer richtig steilen Stelle außen rum klettern mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken. Da dachte ich ans umdrehen. Der Gedanke das Bike wieder zurück auf den Pass und runter nach San Bernardino zu tragen hat mich damals angetrieben weiter zu klettern.
Im Nachhinein verdrängt man die Strapazen wieder. Dein Bericht und die interessanten Bilder haben dann doch einige Erinnerungen wieder hoch kommen lassen.
Mit 2 so Pässen an einem Tag hast du dich ja richtig austoben können.
Viel Spaß bei deinen nächsten Touren.
Kurt


----------



## p100473 (4. Februar 2018)

hallo Kurt,
ich war echt überrascht, dass den Pass schon jemand gemacht hatte. Aber man denkt immer: es kann doch keiner so blöd sein, da rauf oder runter zu gehen (mit bike). Aber es gibt immer wieder Unerschrockene. Dieser steile Hang mit den umgebrochenen Bäumen und weiter oben den hohen Stufen mit den Seilsicherungen, das war echt die Härte. Da dachte ich auch ans Umkehren. Aber was dann? Vor im Tal nach Rossa? Keine Ahnung, ob es da eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gibt. und dann auf Straße weiter? Nachdem die Zeit schon so weit fortgeschritten war, war das keine Alternative.
Super war auch als mich Hochlandrinder oben auf der Passhöhe beschnupperten, als ich auf michel gewartet habe.

Wenn das Wetter passt, ist das alles ok. 

Hast du schon gesehen, dass wir in diesem Jahr die Fortsetzung der tour planen? Steht unter demselben link. Vielleicht kennst du den einen oder anderen Pass. das ist immer eine gute Hilfe, wenn einem jemand konkrete Hinweise geben kann. ich glaube diese Runde wird wieder sehr interessant.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (5. Februar 2018)

@donnerknall
hab das mal ausgegraben, passt hierher 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vereinapass.518988/
@p100473 + @kurt1 
bin froh über eure Aussagen, wollte dieses Jahr von San Bernardino nach Biasca runter
nun werde ich mir das nochmals überlegen 
thanx


----------



## p100473 (6. Februar 2018)

@bikespammer  aus unserer tourenplanung 2018 hast du ja gesehen, dass wir bei "Tessin2" auch nochmals von Bernardino nach Biasca rüberwollen und vorerst die Straße geplant haben. @isartrails hat sich da auch gewundert, aber noch keine Alternative über die Berge benennen können.
Er ist ja weiter südlich über den "Trescolmen", 2025 m, hat dies als Wandertour bezeichnet ohne genaue Benennung der Schwierigkeiten.
Noch weiter südlich gibts noch den "Buffalora", 2.261 m. habe ich noch nicht recherchiert. Dann wäre man zumindest mal im Tal bei Rossa.
Wenn man die Schiebe-/tragestrecken bei Passit+ Giumela sich vor Augen hält, ergibt dies folgendes:

Passit: Bernardino/Passit zwar nur 450 hm, aber ich meine das dauert ca. 2 h; große Fahrtmöglichkeiten gibts wenige; auf meiner Karte sind 2 Bergbahnen zur alp de contin eingezeichnet. Vielleicht kommt man da hoch und könnte nach Süden zum pass queren
Passit Abfahrt: der erste Teil ist fahrbar. dann kommt der "handtuchbreite trail"; da kann ein guter Fahrer evtl., auch Teile fahren. ab ca. 1850 m kommen dann 400 hm brutal steiler WW durch Wald mit gebrochenen Bäumen, Stufen, Seilsicherungen. das wäre der schwierigste Teil, Dauer ca. 1 h. Rest bis Valbella ab 1.450 m nochmals knappe Stunde Schieben
Auffahrt Giumelia: von Valbella ausgebauter Forstweg fahrbar bis ca. 1.800 m, könnte die alp de cascinarsa sein. Von dort steil bergauf, teils weglos über Wiese ca 1,5 h Tragen
Abfahrt Giumelia: nach kurzem Stück Geröll wieder kaum erkennbarer trail bis alp giumelia, evtl. teil fahrbar. danach kommen die Stufen in der Felswand (siehe Bilder)- ca. 1 h Tr/S bergab. Dann bis Biborg= Beginn Straße nochmals ca 1 h Schieben
Ergibt insgesamt ca. 6,5 h Tragen/Schieben. Evtl. gibts in Rossa auch eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit. Ich glaube auf der alp giumelia gäbe es auch Quartier. dann könnte man die beiden Hammerpässe teilen.

Viel Spaß bei weiterer Planung!!


----------



## Deleted 101478 (6. Februar 2018)

danke für deine Beschreibung, denke schon dass in der Richtung tendenziell mehr zu fahren ist da es mehr runter geht.
habe deinen Bericht mitgelesen und habe großen Respekt vor eurer Leistung.
ich habe auch keine Mühe einmal 1-2 Std. zu schieben/tragen wenn man dafür ne schöne Abfahrt bekommt
aber ich glaube hier stimmt das Verhältnis für mich nicht.

die von dir beschriebenen Übergänge kenne ich nicht aber evtl. hilft dir das ein bisschen 
https://sentiero-calanca.ch/capanna-buffalora/#Zugangswege

gutes Gelingen


----------



## kurt1 (7. Februar 2018)

p100473 schrieb:


> aus unserer tourenplanung 2018 hast du ja gesehen, dass wir bei "Tessin2" auch nochmals von Bernardino nach Biasca rüberwollen und vorerst die Straße geplant haben.  !


Was hältst du von Nufenen, andere Seite des San Bernardino, über den Valserberg nach Bald und dann über die Greinerebene nach Olivone.
Die Tour habe ich ich schon gefahren und ist um einiges schöner als über den Passo passit


----------



## kurt1 (7. Februar 2018)

nach Vals und nicht Bald!  Autokorrektur


----------



## p100473 (10. Februar 2018)

@kurt1  Nufenen fahren wir ja in "Tessin 2", offroad: Bedretto/Griespass/scatta minoia/Albrunpass und weiter ins Rhonetal.

Vals/Patnaul-scharte/Vrin und nach Cristallo über die Greina-ebene nach Malvaglia (allerdings ohne laghetto) sind wir 2017 bei Tessin 1 gefahren. War geil und super! (siehe Bericht dort unter Schweiz-cross 2017....) in Olivone haben wir nach dem langen Tag über die wunderbar fahrbaren Pässe campolungo/col di nana (ca. 3.000 hm) übernachtet. 
Deshalb laghetto auch 2018. Deshalb suchen wir ja noch nach Route Bernardino/Biasca/Malvaglia, bei der wir uns nicht gleich aufarbeiten (passit/giumelia)

@bikespammer  calanca homepage habe ich mit Interesse gelesen. Ich glaube da muss ich mal zum wandern hin. Klingt nach unserem Geschmack.


----------



## Andre_M (17. Oktober 2021)

clou schrieb:


> Ducanfurgga. Ist zwischen Bergün und Davos. Die Tragepassagen sind zu lange, auch wenn es danach teilweise wunderschöne Trails gibt.
> 
> Die Strecke von Davos via Scalettapass, Keschhütte nach Bergün ist wesentlich empfehlenswerter.


Ich habe das schon 2x gemacht und finde die tour wunderbar. Bis zur Gletschermoräne auf 2251 müM alles fahrbar. Dann kommt eine Schiebe-/Tragpassage bis 2600 müM. Das Panorama, die Einsamkeit und der Trail Richtung Sertig entscbädigt aber allemal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC² (22. Oktober 2021)

clou schrieb:


> Ducanfurgga. Ist zwischen Bergün und Davos. Die Tragepassagen sind zu lange, auch wenn es danach teilweise wunderschöne Trails gibt.
> 
> Die Strecke von Davos via Scalettapass, Keschhütte nach Bergün ist wesentlich empfehlenswerter.


Ob das heute immer noch gilt, ich fand das einen der grandiosesten Übergänge in Davos, zumindest von Bergün nach Sertig Dörfli, absolut genial, und 100% fahrbar, und nicht zu schwer.


----------



## MC² (22. Oktober 2021)

Super Sache hier, wir waren mal am *Passo Dosde von Nord nach Süd.* War ein Experiment, irgendwo im Internet war ein italienisches Video vom Pass zu finden, da dachten wir, gut das müsste was sein.
Geniale Landschaft in der Auffahrt, di wohl bis zur Baita Pastor ging, danach dann schieben  und im späteren Teil dann tragen, gefühlt wohl drei bis vier Stunden. dann endlich am Pass oben angekommen, Ausblick auf die südliche Abfahrt, totaler Reinfall, bis fast zum See runter lauter Blockgelände, das aber recht gut zu gehen war. Wirklich fahrbar dann erst nach dem See, aber lohnt sich nicht wirklich, aber die Alternativen dort waren meinen Mitfahrern bekannt, und zu langweilig, wir wollten die Alta Rezia ja a bissl aufpimpm!


----------



## p100473 (13. November 2021)

Um das Thema mal wiederzubeleben nenne ich hier mal den PASSO INFERNETTO bzw. den Tourentag UMRUNDUNG TETE LA FREMA im Ubaye Gebiet bei unserem letzten AlpX um den Pelvoux.
An diesem Tag gab es folgende Pässe, die eigentlich alle machbar sind - wenn das Wetter ok ist:
Pso Maurin, 2.632 m/Pso Marinet, 2.738 m/Ciaslaras, 2.973 m/Pso Gipyere, 2.948 m .
Und dann eben noch dieser *PSO INFERNETTO, 3.035 m*. Und zwar geht es nach der Abfahrt vom Ciaslaras (auch schon schwierig)  ganz unvermittelt nach Süden einen grobschottrigen Steilhang hinauf (Tragen)- sentiero Dino Icardi.
Der Weg wird dann immer steiler und führt in einer  Rinne direkt am Fels hoch mit rutschigem feinem Grussand. danach kommt eine delikate Seilstelle, an der man sich die Bikes sinnvollerweise hochreicht. 
Das sieht etwa so aus...













Natürlich ist das alles machbar. Aber man sollte darauf vorbereitet sein, was einen erwartet. Da ich ohne Bike den Vorstieg bis zum Pass gemacht hatte, wußte ich, dass wir das schaffen. Sonst hätte ich abgebrochen.
Es ging danach auch wieder so weiter....








Track habe ich mal mit angehängt- sollte  einer in die Gegend kommen und ein Abenteuer suchen. Spannender Tourentag!


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (14. November 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Um das Thema mal wiederzubeleben nenne ich hier mal den PASSO INFERNETTO bzw. den Tourentag UMRUNDUNG TETE LA FREMA im Ubaye Gebiet bei unserem letzten AlpX um den Pelvoux.
> An diesem Tag gab es folgende Pässe, die eigentlich alle machbar sind - wenn das Wetter ok ist:
> Pso Maurin, 2.632 m/Pso Marinet, 2.738 m/Ciaslaras, 2.973 m/Pso Gipyere, 2.948 m .
> Und dann eben noch dieser *PSO INFERNETTO, 3.035 m*
> Track habe ich mal mit angehängt


Danke, insbesondere für den Track, mit dem man den fraglichen Pass dann eindeutig identifizieren kann.
In OSM heisst er *Colle dell'Infernetto (2.783m)*
Man sieht gut die kitzlige Passage 


Vielleicht wäre es eine gute Gepflogenheit, den Namensangaben die Geokoordinaten mitzugeben.


----------

